# Eating RABBIT POO...What to do



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi has just recently started eating rabbit droppings which has never happened before. He literally frantically scours the area. Is this due to hunger or are we depriving him of something? I know he can contract coccidiosis or leptospirosis from eating rabbit feces. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep dogs do this, Becka loves the stuff and it can be a real chalange to get her away from specific hill tops when she has found a good stash. I have to admit I would not worry about contracting anything from it. I also don't know honestly how easy it would be to stop her from doing it (or at least I gave up). If you do find a way I would be interested though


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My dogs eat both rabbit and deer poop anytime they can find it. I don't worry about it and let them enjoy it.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

My dog does this when he knows the rabbits/guinea pigs have been outside grazing. It's not due to hunger, he's not malnourished, I allow this because I know my rabbits and pigs are healthy, but he also has a solid 'leave it' and if I ask him to leave it, he will. This thread is worth looking at: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/7294-dog-coprophagia.html


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> Yep dogs do this, Becka loves the stuff and it can be a real chalange to get her away from specific hill tops when she has found a good stash. I have to admit I would not worry about contracting anything from it. I also don't know honestly how easy it would be to stop her from doing it (or at least I gave up). If you do find a way I would be interested though


He does stop after we say no but that is usually after he's grabbed a mouthful because that is when we notice. This is the thing, they can contract coccidiosis or leptospirosis from ingesting rabbit poo...not good...not good at all.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> My dog does this when he knows the rabbits/guinea pigs have been outside grazing. It's not due to hunger, he's not malnourished, I allow this because I know my rabbits and pigs are healthy, but he also has a solid 'leave it' and if I ask him to leave it, he will. This thread is worth looking at: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/7294-dog-coprophagia.html


Thanks, I just now read the other thread but no one seems to be concerned about what the dogs can contract.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My understanding is if a dog survives being infected with leptospirosis more than likely will have chronic liver and kidney disease. I guess, the question of the day is are vets still vaccinating for the bacteria and if so was mine...need to look at his papers or make a call.

Yogi is 15 months and he started eating rabbit feces when we changed his food. This was why I wondered if we were missing something as nourishment or he's hungry.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He might eat it because it's... DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Tobi said:


> He might eat it because it's... DELICIOUS!!!


LOL, thank ya for the laugh!!! Could be TRUE :heh:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Vets do still vaccinate for it, I didn't research it enough and ended up getting it for my dog, though I wish I hadn't. 

But all that I have read about lepto says that it is a.) rare and b.) dogs get it from drinking contaminated water


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My vet won't give leptospirosis vaccine to small dogs because she said the risk of adverse reaction is too high.

Here's information on it - i did get my larger dog vaccinated but now I'm re-thinking that.
http://www.aroundtownvet.com/files/14935829.pdf


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

xellil said:


> My vet won't give leptospirosis vaccine to small dogs because she said the risk of adverse reaction is too high.
> 
> Here's information on it - i did get my larger dog vaccinated but now I'm re-thinking that.
> http://www.aroundtownvet.com/files/14935829.pdf


I'm sure Yogi was not vaccinated for it being no reason at the time. It seems to be more cons in vaccinating than not. Thank You for the link!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

While speaking with my vet today regarding PMR I inquired about the rabbit poo. Yes, there is a chance of contracting infection but very rare and would see vomiting and diarrhea...real no concern...so eventho I'm not crazy about seeing him bevour it....whatever


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha just found this thread! My dogs whom I never thought would ever Do SUCH A THING:hand:!!!! Not my little doggies:tongue:! LOL! They are such silly dogs here! Its not only being a goat/cattle grazing on grass theres that bonus!~~ RABBIT~DO-DO:tongue:! Ha its a DELICACY! I just be careful when they go to lick me after the grazing! But my dogs are NOTORIUS for this delicacy!


----------

